# Boarding in Massachusetts?



## sea (May 15, 2014)

I am moving to the north shore area (near Haverhill) in a few days and plan on buying/leasing a horse once I'm settled, but I'm having trouble finding boarding for anything under $700... I know the area is particularly ritzy and the cost of living is higher than I'm used to, but I can't even find any pasture board/co-op board/half board options. (For the record I've boarded in both MD and Florida, and never paid more than $375 for full board.)

Any places I've looked online have all been 700-900, and a lot of places don't list a price, which in my experience means it's probably exorbitant. I mean, I could even do 500, but 700 seems so high, and not many of these places have that fantastic of facilities. 

Anyone in the area know if this is the norm, or know of any places around that have more options? Or even know where to look online? Google-fu has failed me, and equinenow.com hasn't offered any better options. I'm fine with driving 30-40 minutes, too. (Disclaimer: this isn't the place I would've picked to move, we relocated due to my husband's job. I wouldn't want to have dissuaded him just because I couldn't afford a boarding place anyway. )


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Sea -

I live on the North Shore of MA. I used to work at a boarding barn near Haverhill, in Georgetown, called Wyndamere Farm. They are FANTASTIC - and give incredible care. It is $600/month last time I was there. They breed Morgans, but they have boarders with everything from ponies to Warmbloods. Stalls are 12x12, turnout is huge (and includes grass). They have a sand ring but no indoor. 

I do know of a few others if that one doesn't work out!
(There's also one in Amesbury called Dream Spirit Farm for $450/month full board, but last I checked it was full. Good care there as well). 


Feel free to ask me about nearby barns. I know the lowdown on most barns in this area, and can tell you what their reputation is!

Ahh I keep editing! Just saw your comment about co-op/rough board. There are a lot of options like that near me, but I am easily 35+ minutes from you.


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

aharlov said:


> Hi Sea -
> 
> I live on the North Shore of MA. I used to work at a boarding barn near Haverhill, in Georgetown, called Wyndamere Farm. They are FANTASTIC - and give incredible care. It is $600/month last time I was there. They breed Morgans, but they have boarders with everything from ponies to Warmbloods. Stalls are 12x12, turnout is huge (and includes grass). They have a sand ring but no indoor.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I really appreciate it. I'll look into the ones you mentioned. I don't mind driving 30 minutes to the barn or anything, so if you know co-ops around you let me know.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

No problem- I'll scrounge up some options to post tomorrow  
I have never seen pasture board offered in my area. It's just not a thing, since pasture is so desired that no one wants horses to mow it down. It's even hard to find a place with 24/7 turn out (I wish my guy had it!). Wyndamere does have that option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

I saw this ad on craigslist today, barn looking for part time help in exchange for some board off - check it out! In haverhill

Need some barn help...call today!


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry I have not been helpful, I saw this ad on Facebook as well


----------



## sea (May 15, 2014)

Ack! I forgot to check this thread! Thanks for the suggestions so far. I will definitely look into Hideaway meadows.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not sure if this website might have something
EquiMarket classifieds - Stalls Available


----------

